# Sturmey Archer Model TF (1934)



## SirMike1983 (Jul 26, 2017)

Big money -

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322617807661










If you have to have an old fixed, multi-gear hub, you're going to pay heavy money for it.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 28, 2017)

$449 BIN for hub and shifter alone.

...or you could kick down another $350 and get a whole bike: https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/d/humber-roadster-pre-raleigh/6232312286.html






1929 Humber $800


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 7, 2017)

Amazing bike....really love it...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 7, 2017)

SOLD!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, you are going to have to pay up for an original fixed gear Sturmey hub. There are some who must have the originals and will not settle for new or reproduction. But they will be breaking out their wallets to accomplish this.


----------

